
How much college cost the year you were born - respinal
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/04/heres-how-much-college-cost-the-year-you-were-born.html
======
tellarin
0\. The same costs of when I attended it at 17. Public federal university in
Brazil.

PS: Of course it’s not exactly free as everyone pays taxes. Just following the
premise in the article.

